# BFI PEM/C2 ABA chip owners, check in please....



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

This poll is in regards to this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eat-for-4-days-now-idle-problems-amp-rev-hang

The purpose of this thread is simple; List your car info and an drivability issues associated with this tune you are experiencing. *This is for those of you experiancing issues with the NA program*.

Copy and paste this in your post response:

Model year:
Engine mods:
Software used:
Experienced issues:

It is vital that you are specific and honest to help diagnose this software issue.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Model year: 1997
Engine mods: Both stock head, stock head with bigger cams, and fully modified motor
Software used: Both BFI PEM Stage 1 and Stage 2
Experienced issues: Occasional stalling during warm-up on very cold winter mornings. Idle hange @ 1500ish rpms when resetting battery/throttlebody, but always went away after adaptation (7ish cold starts)


----------



## cm123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Model year: 1998
Engine mods: stock motor besides intake and 2.5 exhaust with 42dd high flow cat
Software used: C2 stage1
Experienced issues: CEL for code P0172 (before chip was replaced i had horrible idling as well as the car shutting off after warm up cycle and while driving sometimes. also when it would shut off it would not turn on until the motor cooled down)


----------



## gtiswapped96 (Dec 6, 2009)

Model year:96 jetta aba
Engine mods: obd2 block with obd1 head (lightly port and polished ports)
270 cam with autotech adjstbl cam sprocket
Intake ,2.25" exhaust with headers no cat
Software used:BFI STG2 PEM (ORIGINAL TUNE)
Experienced issues:first installed the chip before waterfest17 the car pulled like a beast...then the rev hang began along with the aggressive bucking....car would die constantly so I raised the rev with the vag_ and it fixed that issue....cars only tried to stall twice since then compared to doing it constantly while driving. My CEL would POP everyday(p0172) which was annoying (all proper maintenance was done to try and diagnose the issue but came up empty)...then I got this cheap eBay part which is basically a huge vacuum leak and it stopped the CEL from coming on tho the code is still pending....the light just doesn't POP...anyways I got the upgraded tune but didn't install since this tune is shot also....so thats where I am....no visible CEL but couldn't escape the pending....so that's the story folks I gave up trying to figure this out....my last try was with the upgraded tune and since that went south I threw in the towel.


----------



## JP_JETTA (Oct 14, 2011)

Model year: 1998
Engine mods:C2 Stage 2 270 cam specific PEM, test-pipe instead of CAT, super hockey-puck motor mount, 270 autotech cam, neuspeed adjustable cam pulley, big-hole-in-airbox mod, K&N panel filter, techtonics HD valve springs, deramped throttle body, pcv-to-the-ground bypass, so plug in the intake elbow deleted done back all the vacuum system.
Software used: C2 stage 2 270 cam specific PEM
Experienced issues: Knocking when letting gas go at low speeds, idle playing in the 1600-2100 RPM range while pressing clutch pedal at stops. At cold engine start, 10 seconds after starting, idle climbs up slowly to 2000, stalls for a couple seconds, than goes back down, and some random engine stalling issues.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Model year: 1997
Engine mods: TT266 cam, TT catback SS exhaust, modded air box
Software used: C2 custom tune for an automatic transmission
Experienced issues: When the engine is transitioning from "warm up" mode to warmed up, the idle will climb to 1600 or so rpm and hang for a few seconds. Then it will fall to 960 the climb to 1600 or so and hang. It will repeat this cyle until it is fully leaves "warm up" mode or until it is put into gear. If the car is still in warm up mode and you turn the AC on it will sometimes stall when stopping at a stop sign. I have a constant P0172 "pending" code. During one of the "idle climbs" I shut the motor off and immediately pulled a plug. It was SOAKED in gas.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

*Model year:* 1999
*Engine mods:* stock engine w/ TT Borla catback exhaust, K&N Panel filter, BFI hybrid engine/trans mount setup...[currently ported/deramped tbody on stock chip..ported head/cam/headers/etc soon]
*Software used:* BFI/C2 Stage 2 (original tune)
*Experienced issues:* CEL for ROM Error & P0172, bucking at low speed cruising 1st/2nd gear lower rpms....rev hang and rise issues/bad idle


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

Model year: 1998
Engine mods: stock engine w/ 268 Cam ,headers ,TT Borla catback exhaust, K&N cone filter, 2nd air delete
Software used: BFI/C2 Stage 2 (original tune)
Experienced issues:Occasional stalling during warm-up P0172, bucking at low speed cruising 1st/2nd gear lower rpms....rev hang and rise issues/bad idle


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Model year: 1996
Engine mods: Ported head, Piper 270 cam, TT high flow cat, 60mm cat back, MSD 6A and matching coil, custom intake with K&N, Neuspeed supercharger with 2.3" pulley, custom A/W intercooler, Aquamist water injection, 70mm MAF, 4bar FPR.
Software used: Early O2 control (30#) (Forced induction)
Experienced issues: Mild cold start issues; When very cold it is easy to stall and a PITA to restart, clears up and is happy with


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

greyhare said:


> Model year: 1996
> Engine mods: Ported head, Piper 270 cam, TT high flow cat, 60mm cat back, MSD 6A and matching coil, custom intake with K&N, Neuspeed supercharger with 2.3" pulley, custom A/W intercooler, Aquamist water injection, 70mm MAF, 4bar FPR.
> Software used: Early O2 control (30#)
> Experienced issues: Mild cold start issues; When very cold it is easy to stall and a PITA to restart, clears up and is happy with


----------



## Patrick007 (Nov 24, 2007)

Model year: 1998
Engine mods: See sig
Software used: BFI Stage 2, Revision B (waiting on Revision C in the mail)
Experienced issues: Significant rev hang when changing gear or coming to a stop, especially with AC on, slight bucking at low rpm, seemingly elevated MAP (and actual) ignition timing when coming off the throttle (based on data logs), slightly elevated knock count during full throttle runs, will not pass CA emissions due to high NOx

-Patrick


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

bump...and a ?-
is anyone with a stage 1 chip experiencing the rev hang/idle rise issues??


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*FI Chip*

FI Chip but experiencing all the same issues.
Model year: 1999
Engine mods: Turbo, 260 cam, 2.25" exhaust, 2" IC piping, 30lb injectors
Software used: C2 Stage 1 FI
Experienced issues: Bucking at low RPM and partial throttle, rev hang, rough cold start.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*This doesn't really matter anymore since I have parted out the motor to make way for more horsepower*

Model year: 1998
Engine mods: TT 276 cam, OBDII german head ported and polished, AEG lifters, dual valve springs, oversized valve conversion 35mm exhaust valves, 42mm intake valves, titianium valve spring retainers, decked head .002in, LW crank, alternator, intermediate shaft pulleys, OBX header, 42DD test pipe, LW and balanced flywheel, New South Performance intake manifold gasket, BBM 8mm plug wires. TT adjustable cam gear, BBM fuel rail, AC and P/S deleted, ARP headstuds 
Software used: BFI PEM stage 2 for 272 cam 
Experienced issues: no cold idle, have to hold throttle down in order for it to stay running until it starts to warm up. Idle jumps all over the place when cold. I did experience some bucking at h20 after cruising, didn't feel it again.


----------



## Kabinotar (May 21, 2005)

911_fan said:


> Model year: 1997
> Engine mods: Both stock head, stock head with bigger cams, and fully modified motor
> Software used: Both BFI PEM Stage 1 and Stage 2
> Experienced issues: Occasional stalling during warm-up on very cold winter mornings. Idle hange @ 1500ish rpms when resetting battery/throttlebody, but always went away after adaptation (7ish cold starts)


Trav-

I have your old chip still, but not sure which one (stg1 or stg2).

Model Year: 1998
Engine mods: None
Software: (see above)
Experienced Issues: No stalling, but high idle on warm up. Also get slight rev hang when clutch in/shifting but the idle always drops to normal after some regular driving.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

You got my stage 1 after I sold it when I ponged my head.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Model year: 1996
Engine mods: Autotech's whole 270* cam kit (springs, retainers, cam, lifters..), INJEN intake, 60mm neuspeed exhaust, mk4 exhaust manifold and TT race DP.
Software used: 270 cam profile chip
Experienced issues: No real "problems" stalled 1 time in really cold weather, but I was told by BFI it takes 60 seconds for the chip to kick in (?). My wife dd'd this car for about 6 months before I got her a new GTI. This car was an auto, for the record. :screwy:


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

1996 jetta 5spd Stg 2 chip 
276 cam w/adjustable gear 
long tube header, 2.5" open pipe 
ported head shaved .020 
biggest valves tt sells 
stock aba intake manifold 
engine is brand new rebuild 
MAF, TB, FPR, O2 sensor all brand new 
checked for vac leakes everywhere 
cleaned injectors with carb cleaner while actuating them with 12v 

Stock chip runs without issue. 
C2 chip - idle hangs/flutters, car bucks at low RPM driving in town. Car smells rich and produces bank 1 rich code 

I am going to swap in a 97 ECU which had the PCV fix thing and see if the car runs better.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Model year: 1996 VW Golf 2.0 5 spd
Engine mods: Stock head/block, Auto 260* Cam, MSD Blaster Coil, 2.5" Autotech Cat-back, 2.5" Magnaflow Hi-flow cat, Pacesetter header, PCV reroute, deramped tb, BFI stg .5 engine, tranny mounts
Software used: BFI stage 2
Experienced issues: Rev hang (worst times on cold start and overall cold weather). Isn't as bad when car is fully warmed up or warmer weather. Car use to stall out whenever it rained but after I changed the coil, the car stopped stalling out (Car ALMOST stalls out during cold starts but hasn't since the new coil install). Car has system too rich code. Bad fuel economy. No power unless I unplug the battery for about an hour then re-adapt tb. After this, power is back and rev hang issue/fuel problem is gone. Problem returns about 2-3 days later or around driving 80 miles.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I'm on the original tune. Have the rev hang / fuel issue. 2nd revision had bad rom + other 2 issues as well


----------



## retoropak (Jun 30, 2007)

1996 cabrio
270 autotech cam 
Autotech 2.5 exhaust no cat
Pem stg 2 
All issues stated above: hanging revs, bad idle, running rich , stalling etc.


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

GloryFreak said:


> Yes, I'm on the original tune. Have the rev hang / fuel issue. 2nd revision had bad rom + other 2 issues as well


same waiting on rev 3 now


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

BUMP...the more people to take a min to do this poll the more/better info and support we gain


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

97 golf

270 cam, ported odb1 head, obx header, mk4 manifold. rev hangs more prevalent w/ the AC on (2k RPM hang) no CEL. talking to them about getting the later rev chip.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

1998 Jetta GT 2.0

276* TT cam set to +4 advance 
3 angle valve job OBD1 head with LW lifters and HD valve springs
decked/Milled 040"
90mm HG (+0.5 compression)
TT non-aluminum cam gear 
USRT SRI manifold
MK4 exhaust manifold w/ TT race DP
2.5" Custom Mandrel Bent exhaust w/ 2 Magnaflow mufflers and a 20" resonator. 
MSD ignition set up w/ 8.5mm wires
Battery moved to the trunk
H&R Ultra Low's 21" ftg front, 21.5" ftg rear
195/50/R15 15x7" Phone Dials. 
BBM 6 speed 02A with a peloquin LSD.
25mm front sway bar 
28 rear sway bar
front and rear tie bars
C2 Race file chip.
etc..]


Issues. Bucking at around 2k rpm. Bad idle, stalls.. Smells very rich. Bad MPG (from 25 with my TT chip to 20!!) Faster, than the TT chip, but.. well, not worth the issues.

*Update:*
After 2 weeks, it's fine. Ran good, good power, no idle issues.


----------



## BoutBizness (Aug 23, 2011)

Great info on this thread, love it

Sent from my SGH-T839 using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubbermike (Jun 10, 2012)

*IDLE PROBLEM SOLVED! Can I repay you with a good post 911?*



911_fan said:


> Model year: 1997
> Engine mods: Both stock head, stock head with bigger cams, and fully modified motor
> Software used: Both BFI PEM Stage 1 and Stage 2
> Experienced issues: Occasional stalling during warm-up on very cold winter mornings. Idle hange @ 1500ish rpms when resetting battery/throttlebody, but always went away after adaptation (7ish cold starts)


Ok I had a autotech 270 cam & autotech adjustable cam gear +4* w/bfi stage2 chip... Also dual HD valve springs! My golf did the same stuff CEL, idle @ 1,500, stall during warm ups, idle jumping around to 2,500, and just annoying to drive. 

Since the cam gear crumbled I bent all the valves in my German head. I got a tow and put the stock Mexican head back on and stock tune.

I rebuilt my head myself with +0.5mm bigger TT valves, bored out the intake valves +1mm, 3 angle valve job, and new valve stem seals. I put the 270 cam back in with a stout TT adjustable cam gear. I used a 0.095" copper head gasket since i plan on putting my supercharger back on...

I HAVE NO IDLE ISSUES NOW OR CEL!!!

This is what I did.
DONT FOLLOW FACTORY TIMING MARKS!
-turn crank till #1 piston is at the TDC (actually look at the piston move as far up as it will go...) THEN TAKE A WHITE PAINT MARKER AND MARK THE FLYWHEEL THROUGH THE TIMING HOLE ON THE TRANSMISSION...
-set distributer at TDC. (the mark lines up with the right edge of the rotor.)
-set the cam gear TDC to the TDC mark by valve cover. (THIS TIMING MARK IS ALMOST ALWAYS OUT OF SYNC WITH THE TDC ON CRANK!)
-put on timing belt and tighten the tentioner.
-rotate the crank shaft 3-4 full revolutions checking for valve smack or the timing belt skipping a tooth or a few...
-by looking throgh cyl #1 spark plug hole watch the piston till it is at TDC again.......
-double check the mark you made on the flywheel is showing you NEW TDC MARK. when thats perfect....
-double check the distributer TDC. ( if its off you can just remove the distributer and adjust it by turning this way or that way on re-installing the distributer to proper TDC.)
-then look at the cam gear TDC mark and the valve cover TDC mark. you will see that it dosen't line up. measure the gap between the two TDC marks. 
-FINALLY TURN THE CAM IN THE DIRECTION THAT THE "TDC MARKS" WOULD NEED TO LINE UP... TURN THE CAM NOT THE CAM GEAR TO LINE UP THE ACTUAL tdc MARKS!!!!

My car has a thick head gasket so my camgear and crank gear are just a little longer spaced apart... so my cam gear was set at +2* to have everything at as perfect as it can be TDC 

If the head was decked which a lot of n/a guys do to their heads. The cam gear will probably need to be -x*???

I think that a lot of people running the cam w/the tune aren't at perfect TDC causing the ecu to work harder to adjust timing.... The reason for all the jumping idle and car shutting off.

I SUGGEST ANYONE RUNNING A CAM OTHER THAN FOR STOCK TO DO THIS TIMING TO FIND TDC THEN ADJUST FROM THERE IF YOU WANT :thumbup::thumbup:

911!!! Thank you for all the good threads and advise! :beer:CHEERS:beer:


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

1996 engine/trans/ecu, engine timed perfect by vw-tech
266 tt cam on STOCK valve train (no issues for 10k miles+)
tt camgear set to +4*
exhaust
mk4 intake swap
C2 RACE chip

used to run great. No issues with rev hang, etc!!
But recently its been rev-hanging at like 1500, taking forever to get back down to idle, which seems to be high, at 1200 rpm. Sometimes it jumps to 2k and just sits there. Also, if Im approaching a stop sign/light, I will let off the throttle in gear and start to brake.. and sometimes, it won't engine brake. It continues to give fuel for some odd reason.. its annoying to say the least.. also, when shifting, it wont go down past 2k rpms for some reason. I have the latest revision.. and still problems.. considering returning it..


----------

